# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  yeah baby!!!!...14-22 inches today.....my daughter and her boyfriend got here late last night to play in the powder......wooohooooo!

## MIke R

yeah baby!!!!...14-22 inches today.....my daughter and her boyfriend got here late last night to play in the powder......wooohooooo!

----------


## JoshA

Timing is everything. Enjoy!

----------


## MIke R

we will...getting ready to get out in it now, if I can get their lazy asses in gear!

----------


## JoshA

Whatever happened to 'there are no friends on a powder day' and its corollary 'no family either?'

----------


## MIke R

WOW...epic day!!!...its still raging..we lucked out and hit the mountain before the wind came for a few hours....an empty mountain too!.....Lenas first day skiing deep powder and we damn near wet our pants laughing at her  watching her trying to ski it, while doing face plant after face plant...she eventually figured it out......

Apre ski time now....bottoms up

----------


## andynap

You really should watch your Subject line- I was going to commiserate- I had one too.

----------


## Dennis

> You really should watch your Subject line- I was going to commiserate- I had one too.



Andy,

Thank you for removing your current signature line for this particular post.

Dennis

----------


## JEK

The one day to go part or the smell it part?

----------


## Dennis

> The one day to go part or the smell it part?



The combination of the two.

----------


## MIke R

would you guys stop poisoning my thread?..besides this section of the forum is for people who love winter....so run along now you non winter people and go where you belong!!!....LOL

----------


## JEK

OH, I SEE. Do as I says not as I do :-)

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats pretty much it.....

when did you become Lena??...LOL

----------


## JEK

LOL

----------


## Dennis

> yeah thats pretty much it.....
> 
> when did you become Lena??...LOL



When you became Andy.

----------


## JEK

Badda Boom!

----------


## MIke R

I'd be proud to become Andy......

----------


## andynap

> I'd be proud to become Andy......




Thank you paisan- at least you will have lived long.

----------


## fins85258

> we will...getting ready to get out in it now, if I can get their lazy asses in gear!



Hmmmmmmmmm............... Your post was timed at 10:23 am, who got you in gear?

----------


## MIke R

you need to adjust the time on your Forum data...it was 823.....and living 5 minutes from the lifts we were skiing by 930

----------

